# Maj conversion



## ThomJ (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a Maj rollerball & want to convert it to a FP, who sells the conversion
Thanks


----------



## lwalden (Sep 5, 2010)

Thom, I normally buy several in the different platings and tips so I can switch back and forth as needed. I don't think you can just buy a fountain nib solo.


----------

